# verbosity



## Kumpel

I must say initially, nie  mówię po polski, przepraszam. (I thank Google Translate for that little bit.)

_sztuka dla sztuki _means _art for art's sake_, yes?

It's from the French phrase _l'art pour l'art_.
I wish to (simply) replace _art_ with _verbosity_.

_verbosity for verbosity's sake
la verbosité pour la verbosité_

Google Translate claims _verbosity _= _gadatliwość_, but I don't understand Polish declension, so I can't fit it in myself, nor do I know if this is really the right word.

Dzięki,
Lloyd


----------



## majlo

Hi,
I'd put it like this: _gadanina dla (samej) gadaniny _or _gadanie dla (samego) gadania_.


----------



## Kumpel

Thanks, can you explain it and translate it literally, please?


----------



## majlo

_Gadanina _literally means "verbosity," though the register in Polish may be more informal. Maybe "garrulousness" would be a better match? As for the _samej/samego _in brackets, it literally means "Verbosity *only *for verbosity's sake."


----------



## Kumpel

Are "samej/samego" other declined forms of "swoje"?


----------



## Orlin

Kumpel said:


> Are "samej/samego" other declined forms of "swoje"?


 
Although I don't speak Polish, I think definitely not: they're most probably forms of the pronoun _sam_.


----------



## El Torero

*http://www.sjp.pl/co/sw%F3j* swój:
zaimek  dzierżawczy oznaczający inaczej: własny, należący do kogoś, użytkowany  przez kogoś; osobisty, właściwy komuś; * formy skrócone (swa, swemu  itp.) używane głównie w stylu książkowym (w pozycji nieakcentowanej)
a więc:

Przynieś swój rower (bring your bicycle - your own)
Każdy przyniósł swoje jedzenie (everyone brought their own food)
swój is a kind of "reflexive" possesive pronoun


----------



## Kumpel

If you read through what Majlo said, he didn't put "swoje" at all, let alone in brackets.

What do the samej and samego mean then?

And please speak English, I can't speak any Polish, nor can I even try, because it looks nothing like English.


----------



## majlo

Kumpel said:


> let alone in brackets.



What do you mean?



Kumpel said:


> What do the samej and samego mean then?
> 
> And please speak English, I can't speak any Polish, nor can I even try, because it looks nothing like English.



The basic form is _sam_ which means "alone." _Samej _and _samego _are inflected forms, the former is feminine and the latter is masculine. This addition in your phrase makes it stronger, instead of saying just "verbosity for verbosity's sake," you say "verbosity only ("alone") for verbosity's sake", which is to emphasize that it's only spitting out words, nothing more.


----------



## Kumpel

majlo said:


> As for the _swoje _in brackets, it literally means "Verbosity *only *for verbosity's sake."



You confused when you said _swoje, _because you didn't put it in your translation; I understand  now, thanks.

The "let alone in brackets" means like, "you hadn't mentioned _swoje_, you hadn't even put it in brackets like you said."
That's not the best explanation, but d'you get the gist of it?

Thanks for your translation. 

Lloyd


----------



## majlo

OK, I now know what you mean. That was my mistake, I've corrected it.  Of course I didn't put _swoje _in brackets, I don't know why I wrote that. I meant _samej/samego _of course.


----------

